# I'm a Stud



## C. Matthew McMahon (Apr 12, 2011)

Well, not really. But it's a catchy title.

I wanted to give my experience over the last 2 months with my......wait for it......my new.....wait for it....diet.

A couple of guys started doing the HCG diet via drops. So I got a bottle and said, "Self, how bad can this be?" 

I tried everything else, why not this.

Here is the premise...you gorge to raise fat levels for 2 days and take the HCG hormone drops. They are about, actually, only 2-3% potent. Some people go to a doctor to take 100% shots. But I'm cheap. I'm not spending cash to do that.

The drops were $10 online at the time. Since this has benn on Orpah, they shot up to $179. Glad I got a few bottles.

So....with the 2 days gorging and taking the drops, the drops (6 times a day for 6 drops) do three things - 1) they make you feel like your energy is high, and 2) they don't allow you to feel hungry, and 3) they protect your muscle mass so that your body doesn't consume muscle when you lose. you just lose unwanted fat.

Catch? 

1) 500 calories a day. 2) No working out.

You can't work out because you are taking in 500 calories.

I admit, the thinking person would be saying, "Duh. 500 calories?? OF COURSE YOU'LL LOSE WEIGHT." 

Yes, yes, this is what I said to the guys when they started.

But...every try that and feel...satisfied when you eat? 

Yes, I've fasted. Fasting makes you feel hungry. Scripture says of Christ, "He hungered." 

The gorging sets your body up where the HCG drops work in conjunction with certain fat levels to attack fat not muscle. You eat whole foods.

Breakfast - coffee, no milk, using stevia. As much as you want.
Snack - apple.
Lunch, Chicken (3 ozs) and spinach (1 cup).
Snack - orange
Dinner - Turkey (3 ozs) with green beans (1 cup).

Now, in trying to lose weight by eating "little", you FEEL HUNGRY.

With the adverse affects of the drops, you DON'T feel hungry. You feel energized.

It's actually kind of strange that I'm OK with eating so little, but feel full.

After 21 days, you go off the drops, stick with the eating for 3 days, then reboot again with a gorge day and starting the drops again. The next 21 days you go regular.

You can repeat the cycle until all unwanted fat is gone. Then you can start working out, experimenting with foods and up the calories.

You drink lots of water too. I hate that. But I'm getting used to it.

I started at 252 (YIKES!) on Feb 15.

Currently, I'm 217. April 12. So in about 7 weeks I've lost 35 pounds.

I haven't been 217 since College. From 252 to 217 I look like a stud. But I have another 20 pounds to go. I want to hit 199. Then I'm going to start my weight training and exercise again and then bulk to 205-210. 

This is the best, easiest and results driven "diet" I've tried. 

I have no desire for junk food. When I have a gorge day to eat fattening, I don't really like it and I feel terrible by Lunch.

I have to do it once more because I'll need Phase 1, I think, 1 more time.

Anyway, there you have it. 3 pant sizes and a ton of weight. On my way to "superhero" weight. When I'm there, I'll take a "superhero" picture and post it.


----------



## Rufus (Apr 12, 2011)

You should have tried this bean diet I heard of.
Basically you eat beans every day for a week than you eat all the sugar you want at the end of the week. Doing that tricks your brain somehow, and that's how you lose the weight.
You than continue doing that for about a month or two.
Basically it cuts all your body fat off.


----------



## Andres (Apr 12, 2011)

that's all well and good but can you still eat Jerk Nation beef jerky?


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Apr 21, 2011)

I had some today! Litle bits.


----------



## DeborahtheJudge (Apr 21, 2011)

No working out you say? Where do you think you've been losing the fat most? Do you know of any women who have tried this diet?


----------



## TimV (Apr 21, 2011)

You'll be up to 260 in 4 months. Or get really sick with something. The only way to lose weight and keep it off and do it healthy is to eat wholesome foods (but less) and work out more. There are sorts of ways to "trick" your body, but you body always pays you back. All wrestlers are experts at weight loss, because we have had to do it for years to make our class. I've never yet heard of a fad that works long, or even medium term.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Apr 21, 2011)

Matt -

Congrats on the weight loss.

But I have to ask... what happens after you take the last dose of drops?

---------- Post added at 08:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:25 PM ----------




TimV said:


> You'll be up to 260 in 4 months. Or get really sick with something.



Yeah, transparency moment - I did some serious rapid weight fluctuating multiple times (ie, lose 20 lbs, gain 25 and then lose 20 of that gain... the whole process in 3 months... on more than a few times). And as a result I have some liver damage. So be careful.


----------



## Pergamum (Apr 21, 2011)

Sounds terribly unhealthy and unwise.


----------



## Dwimble (Apr 21, 2011)

Congrats on the weight loss, and I wish you all success. I hope most/all of that loss is fat and that you are able to keep it off.

I've been on a strict regimen for 14 months and am down around 90-100 lbs of fat and up probably 20-30 lbs of muscle. I eat carefully...low calorie, low carb, low fat, high protein, healthy foods, and workout with a trainer four days per week. There isn't a doubt in my mind I will keep it off and be extremely fit for the rest of my life, because I now fully realize that the only way to successfully lose weight and keep it off is to not live like a fat person on a diet, but to change my lifestyle and start living like a fit, athletic person in training. I've been obese for 30 years and had several times where I got all pumped about various programs that helped me lose a bunch of weight, but I always gained it back and more. Nothing really lasted until I finally *got* the whole lifestyle change thing. It's a tough thing to finally realize and change.

I truly do wish you much success.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (May 11, 2011)

Well, I continue the lifestyle change. The drops are done in 2 days.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (May 11, 2011)

Wow! Your avatar does not even look like you. Congrats on the weight loss for sure.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (May 11, 2011)

As you can see from the new avatar - I've lost 47 pounds as of today. 

The drops are finished Friday and then I start tightening up via weights and workouts.

I'm 207 right now. I still think I have 15 pounds to go easy. Most of the weight is off my stomache and oblique.

I'd give myself at least 3 months to continue losing weight and by the end of the summer I'm hoping I'll hit 199 or less. The last 10 pounds will be the hardest.

I don't see, won't allow, gaining weight again.

This has been a tough battle. I'm going to be doing lots of video work for APM and I'm not getting on camera overweight. 

I'm going to keep this off, eat right, healthy, like I have been for 3 months, and simply continue the change.

If I keep the pace up I could easily be under 200 in a month. 

I can't tell you how energized I feel, better, awake, healthier, etc.

It's fabulous. The heavy me I will never see again. I'm simply not going to let that happen.

Jonathan Edwards weighed himself everyday to see where he was at. I've gotten used to that to keep my eating in perspective. Without doing that, you can gain 5 pounds in record time. 

I can tell you that I feel REALLY bad when I cheat, physically. Dairy is out - it makes me feel terrible.

So I am "liking" the healthier side of things now.

For the first time ever, I said to some, "Get me a coffee - black." Four months ago it would have been a coffee with everything in it including the kitchen sink.

I don't use any Spelnda, Nutrasweet, etc. Nothing. Nothing with high fructose corn syrup, etc. Everything I've been eating is healthy.

The worst that I eat is extra virgin olive oil in the pan when I cook up some chicken meatballs. I even steam my spinach and green beans.

Junk food is out, healthy is in.

I even tried eating some pizza two weeks ago and I really didn't like it. I "liked" it, but not really. I've gone into the "I don't need it and don't want it" change.

Strange, but good!

As for going up to 260....not a chance.

At the end of the summer I'll send you a new picture...a fitter me.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (May 12, 2011)

I started a diet in February also and have now lost 42 pounds so far! I started at 293 and am currently at 251 but my goal weight is 185. My secret? Smaller portions, healthy food, lots of water, and regular exercise. It really is that simple.


----------



## LawrenceU (May 12, 2011)

Y'all are doing great!


----------



## discipulo (May 12, 2011)

C. Matthew McMahon said:


> Well, I continue the lifestyle change. The drops are done in 2 days.


 
Dr. McMahon, congratulations. I think it makes all sense to use a more radical solution - fasting, medication, whatever works safely - to gain a certain benchmark - level of weight

and that is in my opinion the starting point to, as others very well suggested here, a life style of regular execercise and healthy food.

My sister in law did the Cambridge Diet, she lost a lot of weight, and now, 2 years later, she continues very fit and thin, just being carefull eating healthy and exercising regularly.

Wish you all the sucess!


----------



## ddharr (May 12, 2011)

C. Matthew McMahon said:


> and take the HCG hormone drops.



How are these manufactured?

---------- Post added at 12:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:17 PM ----------

Are these drops suspended in a yellow solution?


----------



## kvanlaan (May 12, 2011)

> I'm a Stud



Hey, me too.


----------



## AThornquist (May 12, 2011)

Kevin, I would rebuke you for being off-topic, but first I'd have to take the plank out of my eye.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 12, 2011)

Well, in my own way, I lost about 5 lbs this past week. I didn't have much to lose (I'm 5'11" and 163 lbs) but I had to fit into a uniform that was tailored when I was 22 and I did.

One word Matt: P90x. Then you'll be a stud!


----------



## VictorBravo (May 12, 2011)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Well, in my own way, I lost about 5 lbs this past week. I didn't have much to lose (I'm 5'11" and 163 lbs) but I had to fit into a uniform that was tailored when I was 22 and I did.
> 
> One word Matt: P90x. Then you'll be a stud!


 
Wow, Rich, yesterday I realized that we almost have the same birthday (except I have 10 more years) and today I see we almost have the same specs. I'm 5'11" and 162 lbs--so there.  

But that is in the morning. My weight goes up to 166 or so during the day because I drink a lot of water.

Congrats, Matthew, on the lifestyle change. I'm encouraged to hear how your eating habits have changed. That is the key, along with good exercise. Carry on!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 12, 2011)

VictorBravo said:


> I'm 5'11" and 162 lbs--so there.



I can do 20 pullups. So there!


----------



## VictorBravo (May 12, 2011)

Semper Fidelis said:


> VictorBravo said:
> 
> 
> > I'm 5'11" and 162 lbs--so there.
> ...


 
Heh, so can I. And I also usually do 60 or 70 pushups in the morning before I take a shower, just to get the blood going.


----------



## AThornquist (May 12, 2011)

Wasn't P90x created by a masochist? Seems like voluntary torture to me.


----------



## kvanlaan (May 12, 2011)

> Kevin, I would rebuke you for being off-topic, but first I'd have to take the plank out of my eye.



There's no place for that sort of pun on the PB. Ouch.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jun 8, 2011)

Well, I'm two months past being OFF my "diet" and I've lost a little more weight. Down to 205-206. It fluxates there. 

And I've introduced a little "bad stuff" in but at least its desert from Whole Foods.

I'm happy all my clothes are too big.

I'm totally in agreement with the water, healthy foods, smaller portions, etc. Don't eat after 7pm.

As for pullups.....I still stink at that. Can't do very many.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Aug 3, 2011)

201 today. The last few pounds are always toughest.....

Working to 195-199.


----------

